# Surviving Officers Accused of Profiting from 9/11



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Officers' Paid for Role in Film Upsets Widows*

*By Ron Marsico, Newhouse News Service*
_Times-Picayune (New Orleans)_










NEW YORK -- Widows of two Port Authority Police officers killed on Sept. 11, 2001, say a pair of surviving officers who served with their husbands that day are cashing in on the tragedy by working as paid consultants on Oliver Stone's upcoming movie, "World Trade Center."

Jeanette Pezzulo and Jamie Amoroso said they are upset retired officer Will Jimeno and Sgt. John McLoughlin will earn more than $200,000 each to help the director re-create the heroic efforts of five officers of the Port Authority of New York and New Jersey who formed an impromptu rescue team. The widows said they are especially angry with Jimeno and contend he befriended them after Sept. 11, picked their brains for tidbits about their husbands' lives and failed to tell them until last summer that he had been working on the movie project for two years.

Pezzulo said Jimeno's decision to make the movie is particularly hurtful because her husband, Port Authority officer Dominick Pezzulo, died while trying to free Jimeno and McLoughlin, both of whom were pinned under wreckage. Officer Christopher Amoroso also died while trying to rescue people at the scene.

"My thing is: This man died for you. How do you do this to this family?" said Pezzulo, who has a son, 12, and a daughter, 8, and lives in the Bronx.

The widow of the fifth officer, Antonio Rodrigues, generally has shunned discussing the issue, said a publicist for Paramount Pictures, which is scheduled to release the film Aug. 9.

Jimeno, a Chester, N.J., resident, said "the film only holds the truth and has nothing to do with their personal lives. I've never crossed the line. . . . Not one thing have I ever asked them about their husbands' personal life.

"It's our story too," Jimeno added. "We're also victims of this."

McLoughlin, a Goshen, N.Y., resident, declined to be interviewed for this story. But in a previous statement released by Paramount, he said, "I feel someone had to tell the story of the people who were in the Trade Center before and after it collapsed."

Families angry

The wives -- who also are upset with Paramount -- said they do not want their children to see or hear about their fathers' final moments and they do not want details of their husbands' lives aired before an audience of millions. Paramount plans to show Pezzulo's death scene, though not Amoroso's.

"I did not need a movie to tell me what a hero my husband was," said Jamie Amoroso, who has a daughter, 6, and lives in Staten Island, N.Y.

Amoroso and Pezzulo were among the 37 Port Authority officers who died as a result of the terrorist attacks.

Jimeno and Paramount defend the movie, calling it a truthful story of bravery. Though both wives asked that their husbands be excluded from the movie or their names changed, Paramount and Jimeno say either action would dishonor their memory.

"People are going to go to the film and say, 'Wow, that Dominick Pezzulo was a hero,' " Jimeno said. He also agrees with Paramount's decision to show the officer's death scene.

"The honest truth is, 9/11 is raw. . . . If you want to candy-coat things, that's not a good thing. I will not allow people to forget how Dominick passed."

A Paramount publicist first denied Jimeno and McLoughlin were paid when contacted March 27, but two days later the publicist and a studio producer acknowledged each received "less than" $250,000, calling it a payment of "life rights" to use information about their families.

Jimeno, 38, in a telephone interview with the publicist on the line March 31, declined to discuss the payment, saying only, "This was not done for money or fame."

The story

"World Trade Center" follows the fates of the five Port Authority Police officers who teamed up after the first plane hit the Twin Towers.

Officer Christopher Amoroso, 29, was stationed there that morning; a news photographer would capture the stocky officer, a nasty welt under his left eye, shepherding a woman to safety before he headed back to the towers.

Sgt. John McLoughlin, then 48, based with the three others at the Port Authority Bus Terminal in Midtown Manhattan, quickly commandeered a vehicle and rode with officer Dominick Pezzulo, 36, officer Will Jimeno, then 33, and officer Antonio Rodrigues, 35, to the site before the second jet struck.

The four quickly gathered equipment and met up with Amoroso by chance, forming their rescue unit. All five were traversing the concourse one-story beneath and between the Twin Towers when the first skyscraper fell.

Pezzulo, Jimeno and McLoughlin were pinned in a tangle of steel and concrete. The trio called off their own names, roll-call style, but heard only silence in the whiteout of debris and dust, according to Jimeno's accounts. They also shouted frantically for Amoroso and Rodrigues, but the officers were already dead.

In the moments after the first tower collapsed, Pezzulo managed to pull himself free and then began clawing at the rubble to get Jimeno and McLoughlin out. As he dug, the second tower came down and Pezzulo was struck by a hurtling piece of concrete. He was conscious briefly before he died.

"Willie, don't forget I died trying to save you guys," said Jimeno, recalling Pezzulo's last words.

" 'Dominick,' I said, 'I'll never let anybody forget,' " Jimeno said.

Rescuers eventually freed Jimeno late that night before getting McLoughlin out the next morning. They were the last two people found alive at ground zero.

Intentions disputed

Two months after the attacks, Jimeno said he was finally well enough to reach out to Pezzulo's and Amoroso's wives, explaining he wanted them to know how courageous their husbands had been after the attack.

Both wives said they embraced Jimeno, who got to know their children.

"Now, I feel like he gathered this information of how my husband was just to make a movie," Amoroso said.

"All he said was, 'I'm doing it for the kids,' " Amoroso said. She said she responded, " 'You're not doing it for the kids. You're doing it for yourself.' "

Jimeno said he remains "here for their children" if needed.

"I can tell them one thing, their dads are bigger superheroes than anyone can create," Jimeno said.

It was not until the summer of 2003, Jimeno said, that he was approached by movie executives about the possibility of making the film. He said he told the widows about the project last summer, after it finally had been approved by Paramount for filming.

Pezzulo immediately balked, but said Jimeno was curt in his response, saying: "Well, you don't own the rights and it's a done deal. . . . So it's going to happen no matter what."

Jimeno disputed Pezzulo's account, saying she told him she did not like the movie but would not go public if the account was truthful. "I'll take my blows," said Jimeno of his decision to help make the film. "But it's the truth."

Paramount invited the two women to meet with studio officials about the film last summer; Amoroso went; Pezzulo declined. Amoroso said she conveyed both women's desire that their husbands not be included in the film. She also said she asked for a script, but never got one.

Stacey Sher, one of the film's producers, said studio officials did not learn until months later of the women's opposition to having their husbands portrayed in the movie. At the wives' request, Sher said, Paramount agreed not to refer to the women or their children in the film. Sher said the studio always has been willing to let the wives see a copy of the script in New York or Los Angeles.

Copyright 2005 LexisNexis, a division of Reed Elsevier Inc. All rights reserved.
Terms and Conditions | Privacy Policy ​


----------

